# Pond Issues



## rylan37 (May 16, 2010)

First of all hello to everybody. I've been an occasional reader over the past few years but this is my first post. Now on to my pond issues. 

The pond is somewhere around 3/4 - 1 acre with a max depth of around 10-12ft. Structure is mostly limited, no sunken trees or logs, only mild vegetation. 

Only standard bluegills exist and the population seems to be excellent with bluegill up to 8.25 inches. Possibly overpopulated and oversized I'm guessing.

The largemouth population seems to be decent and after a few survey trips the average size caught seems to be about 10.5 inches. The biggest largemouth caught since 2006 has been two 2-3lbs which might have been the same fish both times. One pound bass are very uncommon with only a few caught every year, biggest this year has been 15oz's. So far I'm averaging about one bass per hour fished at the pond this year so it doesn't seem like the bass are overpopulated but definitely undersized.

I did some stocking in 2006 which included:
25 10-12 inch channel cats
25 3-4 inch hybrid stripers
10lbs of fathead minnows

Three of the channels where caught in 2009 weighing 4lbs+, they seem to be thriving. The hybrid stripers have never been caught, I'm guessing they got ate? No other species exist in the pond that I'm aware of.

So several years back (between 2000 and 2005), the bass fishing used to be great with occasional trophies coming out of it. This was up until I let someone fish it and then later caught them fishing again without permission. They were then told to never come back which I wouldn't doubt it that they have snuck in since. I have come to believe that this person over harvested my bass thus throwing off the balance of my pond. 

I've not harvested any fish for the past 4 years and every year I keep hoping the bass are going to be bigger but it seems I'm disappointed yet another year. So now the question is how can I get my bass average size back up in the 12-15 inch range with the occasional 4-5 pounder. The main option I'm considering is harvesting the 7 inch + bluegill. I'm hesitant to harvest any of the 8-12 inch bass because it doesn't seem like they are overpopulated but maybe I'm wrong. I'm also considering stocking some more minnows to accelerate growths. What do you guys think I should do? 

One other key note, a few years ago some muskrats wiped out all the cattails which I'm not sure if that has affected the fishing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Check your bass Wr's. I've posted links to relative weight charts before. That should tell you if they're getting enough food. If you plan to take out bluegill, removing some 5-7" is most commonly recommended. I'd probably narrow that slot to 6-7" and remove only males. An average bass can eat a 5" bluegill and too many males can reduce reproduction. Removing channel cats will take some pressure off of forage. You're right about the stripers, they probably got eaten. Don't waste your money on stocking minnows unless you have thousands to invest...far cheaper to reduce predator numbers and let your ponds forage fish recover or buy a feeder and feed pellets. More often than not, bass are under-harvested in private ponds.


----------



## rylan37 (May 16, 2010)

So should I leave the 7inch+ gills alone and just go for 6-7inch? I will definitely target the male gills though. 20lbs of fathead minnows is not that expensive and I thought that would be more than enough but regardless I'll probably not do any minnow stocking. Next few trips to the pond ill make sure and record all weights and lengths of bass and post them here, they don't seem to be skinny but we will see.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

My .02: If you have an over abundance of small bass I would guess that is what you need to take out. Like was said before the minnows are a waste. My pond is almost the exact same size and depth as yours. My average bass caught is about 2lbs or so. I remove about 8 to 10 12inch bass a year...well my kids do with the slow hook set...but that works out just fine. They also kill around 20 or so 6inch to 7inch bluegill some may be larger and some smaller but you get what I'm saying. My neighbor has a fish fry each year with the gills out of my pond and it hasn't done anything to the gill population...most are in the 8inch range. I would guess he takes 50 or so. Last year I caught a 6.5lb bass out of there and I have seen a much bigger one this year...my guess is near 8lb because he tried to eat the 3lber I had on. I would guess the average gill in the pond is near 7inches. And it is tough to catch anything smaller than 5inches. As I try and use those as bait if I do catch a small one...because that is a fun way to catch the bass in my pond. It's crazy when you hook one of the small gills on...bass smack that thing as soon as it looks weak. The average bass fishing that way is near 3.5lbs. Sorry....I just love fishing that darn pond. The frog bite is almost on...rylan if you are ever near the Norwalk area...you are welcome to come and check it out and fish with me. Also, I have no catfish and I have seen and/or caught 3 crappie in 3yrs. The pond is runoff fed and has a bunch of weeds and about 4 logs in it with brush all along one side.


----------



## Nymphbouncer (Sep 9, 2009)

Managing a balance of fish on small ponds is difficult especially if you have people sneaking in and taking fish at will. First thing would be to post your property and contact your local Wildlife Officer of your tresspass problem. It sounds to me your goal is to manage for trophy bass? One receipe is for every 25+ bluegills taken, take 1 bass under 12". throw most of your female bluegill back. If your blue gill start to become overpopulated take both male and female out as you catch them. On a healthy pond you should be able to remove 100lbs of fish per surface acre. Every pond reacts differently so you may have to play with catch rates as you go and as your pond changes. Look into using liquid fertilizer if your pond appears clear all the time. You may want to have your pond water tested before doing so.
I use this same method on my pond(1acre) and after 6 yrs I have a good balance of bass and bluegill. Hope this helps.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Dont be sure your fish were stolen, these thing can just happen. Ponds go through stages. Most people run into problems because they wont havest any fish from thier pond. 

Minnows will help for a short time but not long term. New minnows introduced to a pond will all be eatin, and very few will ever get the chance to reproduce. Remove large bluegills because they are eating all of the bg and bass fry before they are large enough to feed the bass. Dont worry about the catfish this is not thier doing. 

You need cover in you pond, if you dont want to walk that fine line of live plants, then sink some stuff. I know you will loose some lures but you will catch more fish to. Bass use too much energy chasing minnows all over an empty pond, they are an ambush pred but you cant do that in an empty pond. At the same time structure gives your forage fish a chance to grow and reproduce, once they grow then they are a lager meal so fewer need to be eaten at one time. A 3-5 lb bass doesnt want to live of 1/2inch or 6inch bluegill. If you have a very large number of the same size bass then try taking some out. Even if it doesnt work, you still have alot more that size in there. 

And try some very small baits and some very large baits just to see if you can catch anything different. Use crappie minnows or rooster tail and try to find some 1year old bass. Then try some oversize cranks or a large Bluegill on a bobber or some like that to see if you can find any lunkers (or even a flathead that someone put in at some time, even though that doesnt fit your problems). It will help to know what is in your pond. good luck.


----------



## rylan37 (May 16, 2010)

Appreciate all the comments guys. I've got some structure plans drawn up and ready to add as well as the plan to plant a bunch of cattails which were once prominent when the pond had some lunkers. Did find a bait that wasn't mine or any of my friends last week to confirm a trespasser so I'm going to get some no trespassing signs and hope that helps.


----------

